
KLM to Lay Off 5k Employees Due to Covid-19 - cockpitherald
https://kokpitherald.com/klm-to-lay-off-5000-employees-due-to-covid-19-crisis/
======
Hokusai
> 500 ground positions, 300 cabin crew positions and 300 cockpit positions and
> approximately 400 positions at KLM subsidiaries and Air France-KLM group
> functions

Non-skilled employees are for a tough ride as a crisis is when most people
loses their jobs, and it is when it is more difficult to find a new one.

But, this is appalling news for many highly specialized employees. Many of
them had a career in fly-related fields.

To have skills on an industry that suddenly disappears under your feet is the
nightmare of any skilled worker.

The software industry slowly re-invents itself, and one needs to keep up to
date. But, it has never been such a turning point so fast and that seems that
is going to last for long.

~~~
madeofpalk
Phrasing here is weird how "non skilled" people in for a "tough right", but
for skilled people this news is "appalling".

Seperately, I'm a developer and I stopped working in March due to reasons
unrelated to COVID-19 and now I'm finding it exceptionally hard to get back in
and find a job.

~~~
dijit
That can be explained by most companies operating with a hiring freeze right
now.

I was interviewing with a few companies and all but 1 froze hiring during the
process. I think it's to insulate from economic shock; nobody knows how bad
each company may be hit.

~~~
madeofpalk
Yup. I know.

Still sucks when you can’t get a job. I too thought because I was a smart web
developer that I would always be able to make so. Oops.

------
alfiedotwtf
6000 Quantas staff let go last month. Hard to keep everyone when travel is
virtually zero

~~~
madeofpalk
FWIW, _Qantas_ is an an abbreviation (originally Queensland and Northern
Territory Aerial Services), so there's no "U" after the Q.

~~~
oillio
Interesting. If we are being pedantic, I can't resist: While technically an
abbreviation as well, most would call that an acronym.

------
quoyn
Avianca, the second oldest still operating airline in the world went bankrupt
already.

KLM is the oldest still operating airline, it'd be crazy if they go bankrupt
too!

------
PeterStuer
Air travel is ecologically unsustainable.

I would hope the Corona crisis would be the perfect opportunity to wind down
this archaic sector and transition that part of the economy to something more
future sustainable.

~~~
AniseAbyss
Thats a fair take but when I look at my leftie social circle they all had gap
years in New Zeeland and love shopping in New York.

~~~
perfunctory
Too bad you are downvoted. What you are saying seems to be correct

> Green Party supporters 'most likely' to fly long-haul

[https://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/news/Green-Party-
supporte...](https://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/news/Green-Party-supporters-
most-likely-to-fly-long-haul/)

------
ecmascript
More evidence that you never know, there is no such thing as a secure position
so if you're dreaming of starting your own thing or venturing into something
more unsecure, there is no reason to wait (unless you're saving up for it, or
something like that)!

If you have the possibility you should definitely reach for it, the greatest
risk in life is to never have tried to achieve your dreams.

~~~
gnrlst
Working in a corporation gives you the illusion of security,

becoming an entrepreneur gives you the illusion of freedom.

~~~
bob33212
Corporations are slow and predictable. In that sense they are reliable for
income. As soon as they cut expenses like conference or travel or bonuses it
is time to look for another job even if they say the cutbacks are temporary.
You will have another corporate job with the 4-6 month window of the upcoming
job cuts.

~~~
oillio
Unless the entire industry is in a downcycle and there are no jobs to be had.

